# Train Calves Bare Foot



## Tarkan_GREAT (Sep 28, 2005)

Hey, I've heard that Arnold and others bodybuilders trained their calves bare foot. I've heard that it's more effective this way, but let me tell you something, "I've tried and it hurts like hell! I mean, how did they do it? It's just too painful and it seems almost dangerous! Idon't know, I've tried it on a standing calf raise and it just didn't work." 

DOes anybody here trains there calves barefoot, and if so, did it hurt at the begining?


----------



## KEFE (Sep 28, 2005)

I train mine bare foot .I think it gives you more range


----------



## KEFE (Sep 28, 2005)

I dont find it painful


----------



## BritChick (Sep 28, 2005)

Tarkan_GREAT said:
			
		

> Hey, I've heard that Arnold and others bodybuilders trained their calves bare foot. I've heard that it's more effective this way, but let me tell you something, "I've tried and it hurts like hell! I mean, how did they do it? It's just too painful and it seems almost dangerous! Idon't know, I've tried it on a standing calf raise and it just didn't work."
> 
> DOes anybody here trains there calves barefoot, and if so, did it hurt at the begining?



My husband always trains calves barefoot, he thinks he gets better range of motion and contraction... some gyms will bust your ass though if you try this, liability issues and all.  Personally I like the grip from my runners on the plate.


----------



## lnvanry (Sep 28, 2005)

i always train calves bare foot...I am able to squeeze my calves harder.  Sometimes when I go heavy I can strain the muscles on the bottom center portion of my foot.


----------



## Tarkan_GREAT (Sep 28, 2005)

Do U use any cushion over the place where U place your feet or do U just train over the bare iron platform. Damn, it really hurts! Sorry for the stupid question!   
I'm just curious! Hehehe!
by the way, with how much weight do you train?


----------



## KEFE (Sep 28, 2005)

I just starteed back since april so mine is low only 60 pounds but 15 reps


----------



## Tarkan_GREAT (Sep 28, 2005)

Sorry! But that's nothing! Even I can lift that bare foot!
 
I'm talking about 134 and over! Then U can really feel the pain of been bare foot!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 28, 2005)

I don't train calves.


----------



## KEFE (Sep 28, 2005)

im 12


----------



## Imwithstupid926 (Sep 28, 2005)

KEFE said:
			
		

> im 12


And the pope is baptist?  I know you're 12.


----------



## KEFE (Sep 28, 2005)

how much do you wiegh and how muc do you calf raise?


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 28, 2005)

I prefer training barefoot period.  When I lifted at home I used to train barefoot and shirtless always.  I don't think it really makes a difference though.


----------



## joesmooth20 (Sep 28, 2005)

done it boths ways, tends to be less painfull with shoes on. I really don't think the ROM is too effected by wearing shoes. It also helps prevent unneeded injury.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 28, 2005)

Chuck Conners are cheap training friendly shoes. Regular shoes dont work well with big weights.


----------



## Tarkan_GREAT (Oct 1, 2005)

Does anyone knows if the pain of training barefoot dissapears after a while?


----------



## DOMS (Oct 1, 2005)

I've never had any pain training barefoot.  Can you describe the pain?


----------



## Tarkan_GREAT (Oct 1, 2005)

well, you feel a pain where your feet touch the edge of the platform since all the weight concentrates there when you go down in the excersice


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 1, 2005)

Tarkan_GREAT said:
			
		

> well, you feel a pain where your feet touch the edge of the platform since all the weight concentrates there when you go down in the excersice



Just adjust your foot position slightly so that a part of your foot rests on the platform that doesn't cause pain...  Make it so the edge of the platform doesn't dig into your foot.  That's what it sounds like you're talking about...


----------

